# Photo Gallery: 2012 New York Auto Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As major auto shows go, the 2012 New York Auto Show was a bit of a write off for Audi. There were no world or even domestic debuts for the brand. Maybe it was timing or maybe it was simply importance of this event for the brand but the lack of new models stood in stark difference to major shows like Frankfurt, Paris, Geneva or Detroit where Audi table scraps are sometimes more than other brands' headliners.

As a result of the lack of debuts, we've not got much to report from New York. We're working on a few upcoming pieces, such as a key executive interview that you'll be seeing soon, but for now you'll have to simply enjoy the eye candy. We've got plenty of photos from the event, and had plenty of time to capture the ambiance.

Below are a few of our favorites. See the full collection * HERE. *


----------

